# Video of my 180 gallon African tank



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

tankfeb2014078.mp4 Video by stormyclabradors | Photobucket


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Amazing... Good job..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice tank! Looks tall.


----------



## Chesley (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful - Did you post a build? How long it's been up? I like the variety of Africans - they look very happy. Good Job!


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

Really beautiful love those fish nice colors I got them too amazing fish


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice job....love the fish and rock work. *w3

The noise would drive me nuts though......after having aquariums for over 40 years I need a tank that's quiet. 
My 150 Gal is silent.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Very cool,good job...


----------

